# Construction machinery



## Ivan the Immigrant

This is thread about all kinds of construction machinery. Excavators, drills, cranes, concrete pumps, ....name it.

I start with small John Deere excavator

img by John Deere


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

....and this is small drill bobcat.:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

.....and this is standard manual pneumatic drill.


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

...big Hitachi excavator...









...big loader..


----------



## LeCom

Machinery used to construct a platform over rail tracks to support a new highrise complex in Midtown Manhattan:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

I am fascinated with machines. I learned a lot about them. But everytime it pops up something i didn't see before and of what i didn't know previously. There are so many machines....


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

This is a bit smaller Hitachi excavator then previous one. Standing next to big truck(to depict proportions).

_img: The Southland Times_


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

_img:_hitaciconstruction









^^Standard 50-70 ton ecavator

_img hosted on:__flickr_









^^Mayrich Hitachi loading Kenworth truck


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

_img:_tripadvisor









^^big excavator computerised command board


----------



## Perennial Quest

Ivan the Immigrant said:


> _img hosted on:__flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Mayrich Hitachi loading Kenworth truck


This arm configuration is pretty unusual.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

Heavy Lift Crane: Terex-Demag CC 2800-1 (600 t) + heavy lift cargo Offshore Transition Pieces 235 tons, 22m↑, ∅=6,5m







Heavy Lift Crane: Liebherr LR 1350-1 (350 t) + heavy lift cargo - 90 tons







Heavy Lift: Floating Crane 260 ton + ABB Transformer (200 t)


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> This is the largest digging machine (or trencher or rotating shovel) in the world. It was built by Krupp and is shown here crossing a road in Germany on the way to its destination, an open air coal mine. Although at the mine the treads are unnecessary, it was cheaper to make the machine self-propelled than to try and move it with conventional hauling equipment. Some factoids:
> The machine is 95 meters high and 215 meters long (almost 2.5 football fields in length)
> Weight is 45,500 tons (that's equivalent to a bumper to bumper line of jeeps 80 miles long)
> It took 5 years to design and manufacture at a cost of $100 million
> Maximum digging speed is 10 meters per minute
> Can move more than 76,000 cubic meters of coal, rock, and earth per day
> 
> Full article(+ img source) >> http://www.swapmeetdave.com/Humor/Workshop/Trencher.htm


..


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

http://magspace.ru/blog/science/234874.html



> The $100 million Bagger 288 (Excavator 288), built by the German company Krupp (now ThyssenKrupp) for the energy and mining firm Rheinbraun, is a bucket-wheel excavator or mobile strip mining machine.
> When its construction was completed in 1978, Bagger 288 superseded NASA’s Crawler-Transporter, used to carry the Space Shuttle and Apollo Saturn V launch vehicle, as the largest land vehicle in the world. It is 311 feet (95 meters) tall, 705 feet (215 meters) long and weighs 45,500 tons. The machine took five years to design and manufacture and another five years to assemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uttp://twistedsifter.com/2012/04/bagger-288-worlds-largest-land-vehicle/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

http://slideplayer.fr/slide/5545584/









http://picssr.com/photos/htmurph/favorites



> This machine is built by Krupp ( Thyssenkrrup ) of Germany. The Bagger 288 excavator is the world’s largest vehicle. It is now owned and operated by RWE AG, a large utility company. If you want to get the dirt out, or if you want move a mountain, this is absolutely the right machine. The RWG Bagger 288 earth digger stands 311 feet tall, is 705 feet long and weighs 45,500 tons and by it scale alone is quite intimidating. In appearance it seems to be a giant’s version of an Erector Set project that got out of hand. Technically it is a bucket wheel excavator.
> 
> Continue reading(+ img source) >> https://newtechnohub.wordpress.com


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

http://www.diariomotor.com/2010/02/15/bagger-288-el-vehiculo-mas-grande-de-la-tierra/bagger-288-3/









http://m.technologijos.lt/cat/1/article/S-41132


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> Imgs source: http://www.mdig.com.br/?itemid=7864


..


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> *Bucket-wheel excavators (BWEs)* are heavy equipment used in surface mining.
> The primary function of BWEs is to act as a continuous digging machine in large-scale open-pit mining operations. What sets BWEs apart from other large-scale mining equipment, such as bucket chain excavators, is their use of a large wheel consisting of a continuous pattern of buckets used to scoop material as the wheel turns. They are among the largest vehicles ever constructed, and the biggest bucket-wheel excavator ever built, Bagger 293, is the largest terrestrial (land) vehicle in human history by weight according to the Guinness Book of World Records.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucket-wheel_excavator


..


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

Another type of big excavators are Dragline excavators.



> A *dragline excavator* is a piece of heavy equipment used in civil engineering and surface mining.
> Draglines fall into two broad categories: those that are based on standard, lifting cranes, and the heavy units which have to be built on-site. Most crawler cranes, with an added winch drum on the front, can act as a dragline. These units (like other cranes) are designed to be dismantled and transported over the road on flatbed trailers. Draglines used in civil engineering are almost always of this smaller, crane type. These are used for road, port construction, pond and canal dredging, and as pile driving rigs. These types are built by crane manufacturers such as Link-Belt and Hyster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragline_excavator











https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/isnindian/working-of-dragline









http://www.cat.com/en_US/products/new/equipment/draglines/draglines.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> *Big Muskie* was a coal mining Bucyrus-Erie dragline owned by the Central Ohio Coal Company (formerly a division of American Electric Power), weighing 13,500 short tons (12,200 t) and standing nearly 22 stories tall. It operated in the U.S. state of Ohio from 1969 to 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Muskie was a model 4250-W Bucyrus-Erie dragline (the only one ever built). With a 220-cubic-yard (170 m3) bucket, it was the largest single-bucket digging machine ever created and one of the world's largest mobile earth-moving machines alongside the Illinois-based Marion 6360 stripping shovel called The Captain and the German bucket wheel excavators of the Bagger 288 and Bagger 293 family.[1] It cost $25 million in 1969, the equivalent of $161 million today adjusted for inflation.[2] Its bucket could hold two Greyhound buses side by side. It took over 200,000 man hours to construct over a period of about two years.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Muskie











Big Muskie dragline excavator, Ohio December 1970 by Bill Greene on flickr









http://www.hceastore.com/3005.html


----------



## FloatingSzczecin




----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*LeTourneau L-2350* - biggest wheel loader in the world



> Meet the LeTourneau L-2350. Now have a wild guess why the L-2350 is featured in the Guinness Book of World Records. You’ve guessed it – there’s no bigger, badder, and more capable loader in the world. Curious about what goes into making such a monster?
> 
> For the largest rubber-tired front-end wheel loader in the world, the American company deemed necessary to give the giant truck an equally giant motor. Cue Detroit Diesel’s 65-liter 16-cylinder turbo diesel engine, a beast that churns out 2,300 horsepower and a mountain of torque. If 65 liters displacement is too much, Cummins comes to the rescue with a 60-liter 16-cylinder turbo diesel that produces the same HP.
> 
> Due to its operational weight of 258 tons (516,000 pounds), the LeTourneau L-2350 needs that kind of grunt to move and work. LeTourneau’s brawler is designed to load haul trucks with capacities of up to 400 tons, something like this huge mining truck. Manufactured in Texas, the L-2350 can load big haulers with everything you can find in a quarry – from coal to gold.
> 
> Read more: http://www.autoevolution.com/news/b...of-160000-lbs-video-100355.html#ixzz4CtEqfraW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/b...has-a-payload-of-160000-lbs-video-100355.html












http://thegioivoxe.com/chia-se/nhung-bo-lop-xe-dat-gia-nhat-the-gioi-233.html









http://m.sadistic.pl/tag/wielkie,10









http://m.div.bg/Най-големите-строителни-машини-в-света_l.a_i.201527.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Le Tourneau L 1850* - second biggest wheel loader









http://www.tradeearthmovers.com.au/spec/detail/loaders/wheel/le-tourneau/l1850/27699









http://youtu.be/auYI6xbnox0


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Komatsu WA 1200* - third largest wheel loader









http://365site.support/about-us/









https://plus.google.com/110710390012328334680









http://1080plus.com/Taking_the_Tere...b_Site_by_Jamaican_Truckers/ROyLVfVweJE.video


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

*Le Tourneau L 1400* - fourth biggest wheel loader









http://rogergsmith.typepad.co.uk/.a/6a00e54efb2c7088330163051bcef3970d-popup









http://youtu.be/9BjG6DIyJLA


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> *LR 13000*
> 
> The LR 13000 is the most powerful conventional crawler crane in the world. One of its main areas of use is in power plant construction. The ability to hoist extreme component weights is a particular requirement for the latest generation of power plants. In refineries, too, there is a need to hoist industrial columns weighing 1,500 tonnes and measuring 100 m in length. The LR 13000 from Liebherr is the only crawler crane in this class which can also operate without derrick ballast. This is made possible by a slewing ring which Liebherr develops and manufactures in-house and features an extreme load capacity. http://www.liebherr.com/en/dnk/prod...cranes/lr-crawler-cranes/details/lr13000.html











http://www.liebherr.com/en/dnk/prod...cranes/lr-crawler-cranes/details/lr13000.html










http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/showthread.php?41663-Old-Job-Pics/page2


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> *Crane LTM 11200-9.1* is both the most and the highest lifting of the telescopic cranes in the world. Its capacity is 1,200 tons, and its telescopic boom, which consists of eight sections, can be extended in length by 100 meters. Adding jib assembled from lattice steel structures, which can be seen in the second picture, you can increase the height of lifting this **** up to 190 meters, to a height of 50-storey building. In the case of lifting very heavy structures at high altitude can be suspended on a crane counterweight, weighing up to 200 tons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bashny.net/t/en/100946











http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2011/04/worlds-most-powerful-mobile-crane.html?m=1









http://www.mihilatv.com/index.php?page=photo-gallery&cid=3&aid=55









http://www.trucks-cranes.nl/english/cranes/liebherr/marwijk11200.html


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

> *In the past week in the port of Szczecin hosted weightlifter conventional BBC Brite H.*​





> This is one of the newest ships (146 m x 23m) opened this year belonging to the fleet BBC Chatering.
> 
> More than 75 m holds allow you to take an extremely long and two cranes Liebherr CBB class 250 tons make the load can also be extremely heavy (in tandem can carry 500 tons).
> 
> This time hold the BBC Birte H overloaded on the river barge was, among others, approx. 300 ton package, which sailed to us from England.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

> *The second loading on the pontoon (4 of 78) TP - platforms indirect for wind farm Race Bank in the North Sea.*​









> *Heavy Lift Crane:* Van Haagen Kraan 1,400 Tons, 120 m↑ Bilfinger Mars Offshore Szczecin
> *Cargo:* Transition Pieces - 1376 Tons (4x 344 T), 22m↑, ∅=6,5m Dong Energy Race Bank
> *TUG:* Multratug 29 (GT: 453 T BP: 82 T), Euros (GT: 280 Tons BP: 32 T)


----------



## FloatingSzczecin




----------



## Zaz965

by dj4life


dj4life said:


> Some aerial pictures:
> 
> Eriksberg
> 
> 
> Göteborg_sept13-0905.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> Göteborg_sept13-0892.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

> *Heavy Lift Crane:* 2x Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1 Q= 500 Tons
> *Heavy Rail Transport:* Norca 32 (84-51 PL - ATN 9956 250-3 Uaai) Atenon
> *Cargo:* Transformer - Z03AAT01 (151 Tons) ABB Poland, Łódź - Caterpillar Motoren Rostock
> *Ship:* M/V Saturn (DWT: 772 Tons, GT: 627 Tons) Nørresundby Shipping A/S


----------



## skif kresya

мощные машины!


----------



## FloatingSzczecin




----------



## Zaz965

truck vs car comparison


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

> *Higgest Gantry Crane in Europe:* Bilfinger Mars Offshore, Mammoet Gantry Lift System (127 m↑) Terex-Demag CC 2800-1 (Lattice Boom) & Terex Explorer 5500 Sarens Grove GMK 7450 Fahrenholz Terex-Demag AC 350 Gotowski
> *Cargo:* 1,500 Tons - Van Haagen Krann BV Breda Q: 1,400 Tons, 120m↑
> *Modular Trailer:* Goldhofer PST
> 
> Van Haagen Kraan 120 m high gantry crane is already standing on the Ostrow Brdowski Island. Although its assembly is still going on, the crane is already visible almost from every place in Szczecin. This is the highest crane in Europe!
> 
> *Gantry crane in numbers:*
> - 8 - number of parts in which gantry crane arrived in Szczecin
> - 80-340 t - the weight of individual components of crane
> - approx. 1800 t - total weight
> - 120 meters - the height of the crane
> - 100 m - lifting height
> - 48 m - span between the legs of the crane
> - 1400 t - lifting capacity


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

> *Liebherr LTM 1500-8.1 A.M. Kran Wind.*​


----------



## Zaz965

thanks for posting :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant

> *The first hydraulic excavators*
> 
> The realization that applied hydraulic force made for more efficient digging power in an excavating machine first came to equipment builders in the 1880s.
> 
> The very first excavator to use hydraulic technology was built in 1882 by Sir W. G. Armstrong & Company in England, where it was used in construction of the Hull docks. Unlike today’s excavators that use hydraulic fluid, water was used to operate the hydraulic functions. Also, it was not a true hydraulic machine, but a hybrid that used cables to operate the bucket but with a hydraulic cylinder operating a set of multiplying sheaves. The idea was not successful, neither on this machine nor on a machine of somewhat similar design built by the unrelated Frank F. Armstrong for Penn Iron Mining Company in the United States in 1914.
> 
> The first all-hydraulic excavator, using only four direct-acting steam cylinders and no cables or chains, was the Direct Acting excavator built by the Kilgore Machine Company in 1897.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source >> http://www.oemoffhighway.com/article/12022256/the-first-hydraulic-excavators


..


----------



## builddevelopments

Who is manufacturer of these big machines, and which one is the best.


----------



## builddevelopments

If we have about 10 to 20 ton weight so which one is the best option.


----------



## builddevelopments

OMG the truck behind jeep was so big too, I am interesting know about its engine that what type of engines has these big machines. Obviously those are diesel engines but I want to know more information... their cylinders, their mechanism etc


----------



## FloatingSzczecin




----------



## Zaz965

i am not sure if I can call machinery
by Skopje


Skopje/Скопје;119113828 said:


> :siren:*News from Macedonia*:siren:
> 
> The company "Brako" from the city of Veles started with a production of vehicles for vacuum cleaning of the streets. The first produced vehicle has been released, and this is how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to the glorious nation of Macedonia :applause:


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

*Heavy Lift Crane ST³ Offshore Ørsted Jacket Fabrication.*








> *Gantry Crane:* Van Haagen Krann BV Breda SWL: 1,400 Tons 120m↑(4x 350 Tons 95m↑, 6 m/s)← 48m →. The winches are driven by motors with a speed of 4500 rpm - 0,67 m/s, 200 kW). Electrical installation of 15kV in 2 pieces of 20 feet containers.
> *Crane Operator's Cab:* Merford - NOVA 1.6 (L: 1692,7 x W: 1600 x H: 2286,6 mm)
> *Cargo:* Platforms (4x - 150 Tons) part of elements Suction Bucket Jacet.
> *Ship:* M/V Aura / Open Deck Heavy Cargo Carrier (DWT: 4965 Tons, GT: 3259 - 101,8 m x 95,50 m) VG-Shipping Oy / Meriaura Ltd.
> *TUG:* Boa Brage (GT: 450 BP: 65 T) BOA Management AS


----------



## FloatingSzczecin

> *Cargo:* Jacket - 1905 Tons (3x 635 T), 60 m↑, ← 28 m →
> *TUG:* Serwal 3 (GT: 112 BP: 18,5 Tons), Boa Brage (GT: 490 T BP: 65 Tons), Euros (GT: 280 BP: 32 Tons) Fairplay Towage & BOA Management AS
> *Pontoon:* Boa Barge 44 (DWT: 10,866 Tons GT: 4,479, 91,44 x 30,48 x 6,09 m) BOA Management AS
> 
> The first transport (Szczecin-Cuxhaven) of 3 lattice foundations, so-called "jackets" for the offshore wind farm - "Borkum Riffgrund 2".
> The "BR 2" offshore wind farm has a planned capacity of up to 450 MW. Out of 56 steel foundations on which wind turbines will be installed, 20 are truss foundations, the remaining 36 are monopiles. The used wind turbines will be the largest in German waters: 56 turbines with a capacity of 8 MW and 164-meter rotors will be provided by the company "MHI Vestas". The offshore wind farm will produce CO2-free energy corresponding to the annual electricity consumption of 460,000 German households.


----------



## FloatingSzczecin




----------



## gao7

*World's biggest bridge girder erection machine put into use in Fujian







*


> China Railway Construction Corporation on November 3 released a video of the world's first kiloton bridge girder erection machine. The machine, 40 meters in length and over 1,000 tonnes in weight, has been put into use to build the Meizhou Bay cross-sea bridge of Fuzhou-Xiamen high-speed railway in southeast China's Fujian Province.


World's biggest bridge girder erection machine put into use in SE China


----------



## RichardBrownnf

Well, these machines are insane-looking. Thanks for sharing. I can't even imagine how they actually delivered this machine to the needed location. I have a couple of tractors at my farm, but I never imagined so huge a vehicle, not in a movie. The last giant vehicle I saw was Megathron in the transformers movie, but even a mouse is compared with this giant. I think i need to ask my dealer machinerydealer.co.uk to think about selling vehicles like this because they can be used not only for construction purposes but also in actual aliens invasion, lmao.


----------

